# Check  this out SERIOUSLY



## Concreteguy (Apr 9, 2018)

[ame]https://youtu.be/GdGXfTSYte8[/ame]


----------



## aon1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Damn now I'm hungry and it's another week till cheat day....


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 15, 2018)

I feel like cheating now. Pizza or ice cream or both


----------



## Czworeczki (Apr 15, 2018)

Good one , now i need some ice cream and burgers


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 7, 2018)

Can’t pass up ben and Jerry’s lol


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Jun 7, 2018)

..lol


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 7, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> I feel like cheating now. Pizza or ice cream or both



My two favorite cheat foods


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 12, 2018)

Foxman101 said:


> Can’t pass up ben and Jerry’s lol





That is my weakness for sure haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 12, 2018)

SOUR DIESEL said:


> ..lol





Haha so true!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVcardealer (Jun 14, 2018)

Hard on a person who is in cutting cycle


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 30, 2018)

WVcardealer said:


> Hard on a person who is in cutting cycle



agreed


----------

